# СЕКВЕСТР ГРЫЖИ ДИСКА L5-S1 (11ММ)



## ВИТАЛИЙ1985 (6 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте.
Мне 29 лет .
В Заключение МРТ написано:
МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофическое изменение поясничного отдела позвоночного столба Относительный стеноз позвоночного канала. Циркулярные протрузии дисков L2-L3 B L3-L4. Дорсальная и парафораменально левосторонняя грыжа диска L4-L5. Дорсальная грыжа диска L5-S1, с тенденцией к секвестрированию. Признаки левостороннего сакроилеита.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2014)

Болит-то, что?
И снимки, где?


----------



## La murr (6 Июл 2014)

*ВИТАЛИЙ1985*, здравствуйте!
Обратите, пожалуйста, внимание на следующие моменты:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
и https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13106
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Можно создать альбомы с фото, дав ссылку на них в своей теме - это упростит процесс просмотра изображений врачами форума.
Как создать альбом - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


----------



## ВИТАЛИЙ1985 (6 Июл 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Болит-то, что?
> И снимки, где?


Болит поясница и отдает в левую ногу. Раньше болела когда долго сидишь , а сейчас даже когда ходишь...


----------

